# Forum Nicknames



## phreebsd

Ok folks, got some unique ones on here. 
How'd you get it/pick it and what does it mean?

I'll start. 

Phreebsd - pronouced free-bee-ess-dee. 
I chose this nick long ago because of my fascination with/admiration of the Unix OS (operating system) FreeBSD. (www.freebsd.org)
it's what this forum runs on and many of mine in the past.


----------



## Polaris425

I thought it mean Free-Based, like you are freebasing (huffing) your brute exhaust.



I picked Polaris425 because that what I had just bought (Xpedition 425), when I signed up on HighLifter back in the good ole days of April 2001.


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahaha well i got the nickname lilbigtonka from my truck which is a single cab for lil but lifted for big and it looks tough like a tonka truck so people say hahaha so lilbigtonka


----------



## Mall Crawler

Mine is from some offroad (truck) forums I am on. Over there they call trucks that are lifted crazy (like 10" or more) up with big chrome wheels and mud tires Mall Crawlers because for 1 that is all they are good for because of their high COG and for 2 the most offroad they get is jumping curbs the mall parking lot. Well mine is almost opposite that no lift, stock wheels w/mud tires, and is probably more capable than most mall crawlers. I do take my truck offroad some but the brute is so much more fun.

On another forum I am on my SN is Mall Rated kind of a play on jeeps Trail Rated slogan a while back. I saw a sticker one time that looked like the ones on jeeps that said that but instead of the mountains it had a mall on the bottom. I would love to find one for my truck.

Here is the trail rated one:


----------



## KMKjr

KMK are my initials and I'm a Jr., that simple.


----------



## Yesterday

Big P is who i am. somehow i got this nickname of sorts around third grade and that's who i've been ever since. basically everyone i know calls me this, my grandparents, parents, friends call me big p or just p. most people i know, even ones i know well, have no clue what my real name is. only people who call me by my formal name are some work people, and even half of the people i work with call me that. and the x.. i dunno where the x came from but i dont like it anymore =/


----------



## phreebsd

xbigp - haha we can remove it for you if you would like.

Mall Crawler -- is this it?


----------



## Yesterday

yeah yeah, get'r done, sirfreebase!
also, that mall rated sticker's good stuff!:haha:


----------



## Mall Crawler

phreebsd said:


> xbigp - haha we can remove it for you if you would like.
> 
> Mall Crawler -- is this it?


That would be it. Where did you find that? I would prefer it to not be a jeep on there but I would love to have one.


----------



## jackman

we were out ridin somebody broke a axle so I held the four-wheeler up while they changed it so I am JACKMAN


----------



## cigaro

I got mine when I was driving a truck about 15 years ago. I smoked cigars (among other twisted smokables) at that time. My dispatcher at KLLM started calling me Stogi and it stuck.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

mine is quite simple and polaris425 came up with it...i like to go mud ridin (muddin) and i am his little sister (lil sis) thus came muddin_lil_sis


----------



## Mud Narc

Mine comes from our group. We are a bunch of cops that work narcotics and all ride together.


----------



## phreebsd

makes sense


----------



## Bootlegger

Well mine is Bootlegger. It is in honor of my late but wonderful father who was a Bootlegger. He got caught the year I was born with the biggest Shine still in state at that time. It was a 500 gallon Pot. If you know about shine most stills usually have around 25-50 gallon pot. The law put the still in back of a 52's trailer and put it on display at the Morgan County 4th of July parade for years before the discarded it..LMAO!!:rockn: Go Dad....GO!! We lived in a Dry county and the closet liquor store was over an hour away. So hw sold stuff like that till he passed aeway. So that how I came up with Bootlegger....

sorry for the long story.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Thats a cool story... Did he have a big black dodge w/ Johnson county Sherrif painted on the side? Did him and grandaddy tore than engine down? sorry... just helping with the nastalgia...


----------



## bump530

mine is from my racing days. i was laid out on the track after a hard crash and my buddy passed by and yelled speed bump, which got shortened to bump. the 530 is the number i was assigned when i went to the amateur nationals at ponca city back in 01


----------



## phreebsd

haha good one. Speed bump!!


----------



## Bootlegger

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Thats a cool story... Did he have a big black dodge w/ Johnson county Sherrif painted on the side? Did him and grandaddy tore than engine down? sorry... just helping with the nastalgia...


No he had a nice 70 Chevelle though :rockn: and a 72 GTO. NO Dodges here. I really miss him. He has been go a little over 2 years now...it stinks when you lose your best friend and Father.


----------



## Twisted10

Twisted10

my riding friends call me a nutball on my zx10r as i let it all hang out during trackdays. so im a little twisted i guess. :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man

Metal Man is my CB handle. I work with metal at work so it just kinda fit.


----------



## suzette70

Suzette is my middle name and 70, well, I think I'm going to change that to 80.:silly:

Donna


----------



## 4man0822

*Better half????*

4man0822 it's really kinda simple 4man is what I had back in the day & 0822 is my birthday!! Now I just wanna know about this Better half crap!!!! LOL! You got some splainin to do woman!! :shitfanrt0:


----------



## holleynut

*Holleynut*

Holleynut........I love Holley carbs, always have. Holleylover would have sounded so :greddy2:. I'll get an avatar one of these days.


----------



## Jcarp4483

jcarp4483
jcarp is short for Jonathan Carpenter that is what all my buddies called me growing up
and 44 was my junior college football number and 83 was the year my ex was born


----------



## IBBruin

:5719:I brew my own beer.


----------



## phreebsd

What types you make?


----------



## alaskanmoosehunter

No Brainer Here...

AlaskanMoosehunter: I live in Alaska, I shoot moose! (If it walks or flys, it dies and off to the freezer I go.)


----------



## Yesterday

i've always wanted ta kill a moose and a big *** black bear


----------



## phreebsd

murderers!!


----------



## KMKjr

BigP said:


> i've always wanted ta kill a moose and a big *** black bear


Trying my luck at black bear this year with a bow. 

Had a big bruiser around my tree stand all deer season (eating every apple, carrot and pear I put out) and no tag for it, so he's going down next year.


----------



## alaskanmoosehunter

phreebsd said:


> murderers!!


I know....I feel bad about it.










Well, at least until dinner time!:09:


----------



## alaskaman1000

I have been alaskaman 1000 on all e stuff for about 10 yrs now so guess i will stay with it


----------



## Lulu500

Well, my middle name is Louise (family name) and lilbigtonka called me Lulu, way back when. Then I got a Foreman 500 and my life was complete! So was my nickname.


----------



## tackleberry

I got mine from the movie Police Academy.........Tackleberry.....The tall crazy gun freak, Kinda fits me.


----------



## HeadC1

Bump530 forgot to say motocross racing and I think he was a speed bump more than once. LOL

My C1 was from dirt track racing (cars).
And Head well mines not to little. Its been a nickname that has stuck for about 10 yrs now.


----------



## coot23

I have no idea where coot came from. My dad and his buddies called me that for as long as i can remember and now my friends have picked up on it too. There are alot of people that i know that think that is my real name.


----------



## expat_dude

I work over seas (expatriate) The dude part just kinda fit I guess..


----------



## AUbruterider

AU = Auburn University 
Brute = what I ride 
rider = thats me!! 

I'm known as AUgrizzrider on other forums. Used to have a grizzly


----------



## w8tnonu22

w8tnonu= waiting on you, 22= my first badge number


----------



## Polaris425

coot23 said:


> I have no idea where coot came from.


A Coot is a small black bird, Which I usually find in shallow area's of lakes, feeding on small fish


----------



## coot23

yeah, i found that out when i was about 16 or 17. I went to pick up this girl to go out and she had told her dad that she was going out with "coot" and when i got to her door her dad said, "You know a coot is a duck don't you! What kind of name is that?!?"


----------



## Yesterday

we kill coots during duck season when there arent quality birds flyin =/


----------



## Yesterday

AUbruterider said:


> AU = Auburn University
> Brute = what I ride
> rider = thats me!!
> 
> I'm known as AUgrizzrider on other forums. Used to have a grizzly


I always see your name and think the AU stands for Australia


----------



## AUbruterider

haha!! that may be why a lot of ppl dont reply when I post - they think i'm just somebody down under that dont know squat... haha!! too funny 
Nope I'm just an ole country boy from Alabama!!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Texan = Well that's what I am. Aviator = Also what I am. 

I'm an airline pilot, I started using this user name on aviation message boards years ago. All my buddies call me Hoss though, old nickname for obvious reasons back in my football days before my college ball got taken away from me due to an injury!


----------



## IBBruin

What do you fly?


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

airplanes bruin! duh!!! hahaha =)


----------



## IBBruin

I figured I'd get that answer from someone. Could be helicopters though.


----------



## Yesterday

or a kite :13:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

you could fly a kite here today...been real windy for the past couple of days


----------



## Polaris425

haha....


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I started mine just to mess wiyh a buddy and it just kinda works out that way a lot LOL Like they say in rodeo aint no rider cant be throwed , in mud ridin we say aint no rider cant be towed!!!


----------



## hondagirl333

mine is hondagirl333 b/c my wheeler is a honda and im a girl and 333 is my fav number pretty simple


----------



## look'n for mud

well I picked mine because I'm always looking for mud to play in


----------



## phreebsd

Well you fit right in with the rest of us!


----------



## TX4PLAY

Well you take a star filled Texas Saturday night, a pretty country girl, a little alcohol, and some 4 wheelin' fun.......

TX4PLAY


----------



## phreebsd

Right on! :rockn:


----------



## boogieandbride

I guess mine kinda explains itself, I (Andy) am boogie and my wife that lets me do this (Becky) is bride, hence boogieandbride


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I have been a Driller/Directional Driller for a couple years now. Worked on drilling rigs for alot longer...lol

Seen shirts/stickers with Drillers Go Deeper on them and just thought that was pretty cool....lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I grew up in a small bayou town in Chauvin, La and the 22 is how old i was when i made up the email account that i use so that what i have used ever since.

so you get bayou_boy_22


----------



## TX4PLAY

sookiesmacker said:


> "sookie"-- South Carolina terms for a doe deer.
> 
> 
> I may not have a vast collection of mounted racks in my den.............
> 
> 
> 
> But.......................
> 
> 
> 
> "smacker"-- Many, many, does have felt the sheer doom of my itchy trigger finger.
> 
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> :rockn:


 



Their backstrap is just as tasty!


----------



## BuckMark

I'll second that!!!!!!!! Just sayin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

i kinda named my brute " The Beast " so thats how i got BEASTBRUTE


----------



## GWNBrute

GWNBrute

Great White North(live in Canada)+ what I ride


----------



## Yesterday

where's canada?


----------



## Metal Man

I herd its up yonder sum'ers.


----------



## Coolwizard

Cool Wizard = I'm a college professor, my students think I'm cool and know a lot.....really I'm just a nerd that likes to play in the mud.


----------



## Yesterday

Coolwizard said:


> really I'm just a nerd that likes to play in the mud.


Dont worry, you arent the only one here


----------



## Suisyco

SUISYCO:I used to ride street bikes a lot and people always told me I was either suicidal or psycho for the way I rode. So I put the 2 together and i've been suisyco since about 1995.


----------



## bruiser quad

Bruiser Quad, I drive a blue blacked out dodge... that is a quad cab... black n blue= bruise, quad cad= quad. used it on truck forums before the quad.....


----------



## sweeper

I was always the one bringing up the rear to make sure no one got left stuck in the mud on night rides, and you could tell my wheeler apart from the rest by all the lights. So they started calling me the sweeper.


----------



## 650Brute

Cool thread.


----------



## cojack

Cojack.....Wisconsin cheese ya know


----------



## walker

walker last name .. yes i know i put alot of time into it and thats what i came up with.. about o change it to man who works to much


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Walker, mine is not very glamorous either. RD is my nieghbor.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

who is RD???


----------



## RDs Neighbor

My neighbor!


----------



## drtj

DRT is my initials & the j is bc I'm a JR

So drtj


----------



## 08GreenBrute

RDs Neighbor said:


> My neighbor!


 
lol, oh i though it might have been someone on here


----------



## Roboquad

*OK first props to Bootlegger for the coolest name*. My name is Rob and on the web used to be RoboJeep due to a 1999 TJ on a skyjacker lift and 35mud pro tires and more x-tra's than I can name. showed it in Orlando etc. It was the gathering vehicle for many young women at the beaches. well now that its been sold (Per wifes request) and the ATV replaced it ...my friends now changed the name to* Roboquad*.


----------



## BigIzzy

Well Big is an easy one too explain, 6 foot 7 inches, 335lbs. Izzy came from a old hockey coach just shortening my clast name isford to izzy


----------



## 850PoPo

Mine is quite simple ive always Honda's and yep they get stuck as with all other brands but sucks having someone you just met pull you out so i got me big enough to pull other people out to return the favor so 850PoPo sounded suitable


----------



## Bruteality

I have always been rough on anything I owned so I have a Brute and i'm brutal so it made sence to me


----------



## RDWD

While RD's neighbor is a friend of mine he isn't my neighbor. I don't think it would be appropriate to explain what RDWD means on the open forum.


----------



## IBBruin

RDWD said:


> While RD's neighbor is a friend of mine he isn't my neighbor. I don't think it would be appropriate to explain what RDWD means on the open forum.


We all know it means Rich Dude With Diamonds.


----------



## RDWD

Dang it thats supposed to be a secret, oh well. haha


----------



## IBBruin

Yep its better than Raunchy Dirty White D.....


----------



## RDWD

Haha or R2D2 as walker likes to say.


----------



## Big D

Lots of people call me Big D. I'm not sure why. (No, it's not my bra size. I know how you guys think :nono

The "D" is simple. My name is Donna.

As for "big" hmmm could be because I'm only 5'1". Maybe it's because I sign all my emails with a "D".


----------



## drtyTshrt

When I first got on the internet way back when, in the AOL days I tried and tried to get a name to go through but everything was either taken or they wanted to put a # behind it,and I was not going to be LagerHead569. I thought and thought then looked outside my window and my neighbor was laid out under his truck working on it and when he got up he had on the most gosh awful dirty holey T shirt I had even seen. I said to myself man look at that dirty t shirt.I struck me as someting I often wear also so I did the cool internet thing and left out the vowels,and It has been my screen name on every forum I have ever signed up for. Never been rejected as already taken or please add a # .


----------



## gpinjason

gpinjason... pronounced Gee pin Jason... like Jeepin Jason... cuz I have a Jeep... the quads just kill my wheelin withdrawals between big rock crawling trips... the G came because jeepinjason was taken already on some other sites... and i didn't want to add a bunch of numbers on the end...


----------



## sprintertech

sprintertech......its what i do....im a tech i specialise in dodge/freightliner/mercedes sprinter...


----------



## outskirtsdweller

Pretty simple.....I live just outta the big city, hence 'outskirtsdweller'.....


----------



## bruiser quad

outskirtsdweller said:


> Pretty simple.....I live just outta the big city, hence 'outskirtsdweller'.....


should be underskirtsdweller!


----------



## RDWD

Ha nice:haha:


----------



## walker

i like that bruiser


----------



## MASSMUDDER

live in mass and love muddin it's in my blood,rip it!


----------



## lg07brute

Mine is lime green and an 07, haha. Bet nobody woulda guessed. Yea, i was lazy when it came to the creative name department lol.


----------



## Masher

Mine came from playing football in college but was helped along by our softball team back then as well. Mashing someone or a softball equated down to Masher.


----------



## codyh

I wanted to be crazy so I did my name, with the first letter of my last. I know i'm ceative.ancakebunny:


----------



## wood butcher

wood butcher, the butcher of wood . i am a custom door builder


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Hmm i always wondered about yours but it makes sense now lol


----------



## cojack

bringing it back to life....Cojack= Wisconsin Cheese!


----------



## Injected

I am a 22 year type 1 diabetic. Ive injected alot of insulin over the years:rockn:


----------



## busarider89

Mines not too creative...I mess a lot with sport bikes and a little in drag racing. The main thing I mess with is Hayabusas so thats how i got busarider and the 89 is the year i was born.


----------



## F.J.M.

got mine from toyota supra forums.I own an 82 P-type celica-supra.


----------



## C_Holland

mine is pretty simple... my name is Chris. I think you can figure it out from there.


----------



## jctgumby

Gumby was my cb handle back when I drove trucks, jct is my initials


----------



## C_Holland

What I do wrong? LOL


----------



## blue beast

my wheeler is blue , and its the beast . pretty simple huh


----------



## biggdady

Biggdady cause i'm 6'4 350 lbs and have 3 children and usually big daddy is already taken on most sites


----------



## Polaris425

biggdady said:


> Biggdady cause i'm 6'4 350 lbs and have 3 children and usually big daddy is already taken on most sites


You should come to the labor day ride @ Rocks Bottom! And stand next to me at all times. I'll get you a shirt that says "MIMB Security" :rockn:


----------



## southgasoldier

Im a Soldier from South GA (Toombs County)


----------



## RDWD

You could work as security as well.


----------



## southgasoldier

I was a bouncer for several years...lol im 6'3 235


----------



## Swampy2dope

Pretty much just drink beer and think up stuff.

Swamp Donkey Customs Inc. = my shop

swampy2dope= awesomeness


----------



## phreebsd

Haha


----------



## Butch

I choose Butch because my parents named me that and I'm kinda use to it after 45 years. lol


----------



## Muleskinner

Led a lot of packstrings through the Rockies. Spent months at a time deep in the bush hunting, guiding and living the free life. Now I'm married with children and a 9 to 5 which is a tougher challenge.


----------



## Eight

Eight=my old baseball number.


----------



## crom a zone

i got mine given to me by an old ******* dude at CandR motorsports in palmdale



he said i was one crom a zone short of beeing normal.

and reason was it was a tgw event my bike was not running when i got it running it had half plastics and no floor boards and i took off riding hitting every hole, and then they pulled big ol truck out of hole and few min later i was in it and almost though. when all was said and done it took 3 atvs at once tog et me out (no truck or buggie could get close enopugh) and after i pulled bike out and did not run rest of weekend so i was on the guys buggy. jrpro130 rembers that day lol


----------



## tumbleweed

mine is my cb handle picked it up bout 12 years ago ..i drove a truck over the road for 8 years . when i first started i didn't have one and about 4 months in my driving career i had been running I 10 and I 20 out west alot and i keep running into this old hand he asked me my handle i said i didn't have one . so he got to thinking he said hell every time i see you your allways rolling across the desert like a tumbleweed :burnout: so that's when tumbleweed was born ..sorry long story but that's the only way i can explain it :shrug:


----------



## Kitch

First 5 letters of my last name Kitchen in high school football it got shortened to Kitch.


----------



## skid

my initials (exept for the i).


----------



## oldmanbrute

I'm* OLD,*
I'm a *MAN,*
and drive a _*BRUTE. *(somebody has to pull them young folks out of them holes)_


----------



## stockshdime

mine comes from building and racing street cars/trucks...

i always say "its stock.....ISH" and the DIME comes from when i build it, it is a 10... stockishDIME everyone has been over 600rwhp and looks **** goon and runs even stronger... Street racing is my 1st hobby the ATV scene just kills time


----------



## c.r.harmon

woah thomas i think you forgot the "i" in stock*I*shdime...


----------



## cowboy316911

I have had the nickname cowboy since I can rember it was givin to me because of my ways I guess, 316 was my mx # and then was asigned to me when I raced street stock dirt cars 911 is just a number that everyone around me used to have on speed dial when ever I was cowboyin it up a little :lol:


----------



## blue beast

bump


----------



## HondaGuy

I think mines pretty self explanitory lol, I am, always have been, and always will be a Honda Powersports fan (quads, bikes, PWCs don't matter so long as its red). And I'm a guy so, HondaGuy. My screen name on any site thats truck related is KotaKid287, my Grandfather nicknamed me the Dakota Kid after I bought my 2nd Dodge Dakota, and it really stuck after I bought the 3rd and 4th ones lol, and the 287 is how many CI the V8 is in my favorite Dakota.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

Mine is self explanatory, kawasaki is wat i ride, kid is kinda wat i am at heart


----------



## boomer

boomer was when I played a bass guitar in a band. Had 2 half stacks with 18" Crate speakers. All you could hear was me booming away. :rockn:


----------



## vaughan

I work at constructions sites as a carpenter, so my nick is a hammer label.


----------



## Notevenclose

mines fairly simple. first time to the site i was like, yeah right i'm "not even close" to having what u guys have to go muddin on. but decided what the heck, i'll get there soon enough(nothing but time an money right)


----------



## IBBruin

You don't have to have a big badass wheeler to have fun in the mud (but it sure helps) :bigok:


----------



## mudrider28

Mine, mudrider28, is because im a mudrider, and 28 is my snowmobile racing number. I use this on most other ATV forums also.


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> You don't have to have a big badass wheeler to have fun in the mud (but it sure helps) :bigok:


Just ask me :bigok:


----------



## Possum

Mine (Possum) is what everyone calls me because they say I grin like one and I'm pretty mischievous  lol I have other nicknames too but thats the best one  haha


----------

